# questions at airport - spouse visa uk



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Can anyone let me know what questions do officers ask when you land with a spouse visa?

Also do i show them tb test along with passport or only when they ask?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just the usual, such as where you'll be living, what your spouse does, where your spouse is. No need to show TB certificate but still carry in your cabin luggage, together with your spouse's latest bank statement and payslip. You may be reminded about visa conditions, such as no public funds and that you need to renew it for a further period of 30 months. 
Dress neatly, be polite and answer any questions truthfully and succinctly.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i do not have latest bank statements and payslips ? ,, i am travelling in few days , and i dont think i can tell my partner to send them on short notice as fastest delivery still takes 3/4 working days to pakistan from uk.

but i do have the ones i submitted along with spouse visa application?

i actually have whole original documents bundle which was returned by BHC after granting visa ...they sent me back everything.. should i just carry that ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't carry all your returned documents, but just the latest statement and payslip. Bring over the remaining documents in your hold luggage (if not too heavy or bulky), as they may prove useful.


----------

